# Easy blues licks with chord lesson - Beginner Blues in A



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Playing guitar should be fun. Too much difficult material can be discouraging. Sometimes, we just want to jam along and make something easy sound nice.

This is a beginner level lesson, where you learn two simple blues licks, and then you strum a chord. Even though you are playing along to a 12 bar blues progression, you actually only play one chord - A7. That's because when the jam track goes to IV chord and V chord, you are playing the licks. Each time you are done playing the licks, you end up back on the I chord (A7). Pretty cool?

The jam track uses this chord progression:

A7 | D7 | A7 | A7
D7 | D7 | A7 | A7
E7 | E7 | A7 | A7


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Can I point out that this lesson has a whole lot more to it than is suggested? Great lesson on basics and groove/feel Robert!! Hope people are paying attention to the right hand when watching.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you. I always try for a fun groove, and I'm not sure if beginners think about that. I suppose many are focused on the pentatonic scale notes? There's a lot more to playing good blues than that.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thank you. I always try for a fun groove, and I'm not sure if beginners think about that. I suppose many are focused on the pentatonic scale notes? There's a lot more to playing good blues than that.


I most definitely am paying attention to both hands as that's something I know I need to improve on.

These two minute lessons are fantastic and make it easy to re-watch several times to get the most out of them.

Keep up the great work!


----------

